# Dump ram/memory from a PC game



## Eldinen (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi! 

I am trying to do a dump of the memory same as DESMUME does with NDS games but with a PC Game.
I have tried with ollydbg but I am using win7 64bits so it is not working.

I could launch the game with x64dbg but I havent got to dump the memory in a specific time.

What I want is to see the data descompressed in a hex Editor, showing the current graphics the game has loaded and the text.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2017)

Did some Google-Fu, ended up with these results.  You might find them useful.

http://www.novell.com/support/kb/doc.php?id=7004093

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6386134_dump-linux-memory.html


----------



## Eldinen (Mar 13, 2017)

I will try it, but it will dump all windows has in memory, I think it will be a chaos to find something inside there hehe.


----------



## flame1234 (Mar 13, 2017)

Maybe try Cheat Engine.


----------



## Eldinen (Mar 16, 2017)

flame1234 said:


> Maybe try Cheat Engine.


With this one, I could see the memory in the app but I cannot dump it to a file :S


----------



## flame1234 (Mar 16, 2017)

You could try asking for help at Cheat Engine forums.

I asked for help there before and received it.


----------



## Eldinen (Mar 16, 2017)

At the end, I couldnt get it with Cheat Engine but I found a silly way in the forum.

Just, use the windows taskmanager, rightclick the process and then choose "create dump file" ... it really did what I wanted haha.

This thread can be closed


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 16, 2017)

Eldinen said:


> At the end, I couldnt get it with Cheat Engine but I found a silly way in the forum.
> 
> Just, use the windows taskmanager, rightclick the process and then choose "create dump file" ... it really did what I wanted haha.
> 
> This thread can be closed


There is an option in Cheat Engine to do that too. I think you might have to open the assembler, then it should be one of the menu items.


----------

